# Mare issues...



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll try to make this short and to the point, but include all relevant info. If any further details are needed, or clarification, please ask.

I have 3 animals, a coming 7 yo Arabian gelding, an aprox 5 yo donkey, and an Arabian mare who is at least 20. Not sure her exact age. I have owned the mare about 2 yrs, and the gelding and donkey about 5 yrs. The three of them have always gotten along. My gelding does try to keep the mare away from the donkey, but they do not fight.

I recently had to move, and am now boarding them at a new location. They have been there about 1 or 2 months. At this location there is only 1 other horse in a separate pasture. He is around 10 yo, and is a stallion.

Since moving them, the mare has come into heat twice. She was never obvious about her heats before, but this has changed since moving. She is acting interested not only in the stallion, but my gelding as well. She teases him, and i have to separate them otherwise he will try to mount her.

Is it normal for her to come into heat so often? Will this continue as long as the stallion is nearby? As to my gelding, he was gelded late...about 3 yo. I bought him as a 2 yo stud, and because it was summer and he was super thin, I waited to geld him awhile. 

Im basically looking for any advice dealing with the situation. I hate to pasture her by herself permanently but I may have to.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes, being around a stallion will make their heats more obvious. It could be once she is settled in and being around him is old hat she'll get less excited about it.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

A mare cycles about every 21 days. Of that 21 she will be in heat 3 to 7 and receptive only 1 or 2 maybe 3.


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

I figured it was caused by her being near a stallion used for breeding. I just didn't know if there was anything I could give her to help her calm down, or if I will just have to keep them separated. I hate having her alone, but don't want my gelding trying to mount her.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've known mares that never showed that they were in heat suddenly turn into absolute 'tarts' when a new gelding arrived, it didn't happen with all new geldings and seemed to only happen to one mare out of a group of mares - like they found some specific attraction that the others couldn't see in him and they hadn't seen in other geldings.
I kept a stallion in with our two brood mares one year and the three riding mares we had on the same property - in different paddocks - showed no interest in him at all.
I think your mare is clearly unsettled by the stallion on that site and she's taking out her frustrations on the gelding.
You could try her on Regumate injections through the Spring/Summer/early Fall - they're safer for the handler than the oral liquid which some people are nervous about as it needs to be administered very carefully. 
To avoid possible injury you might find it better to keep them in separate paddocks until she either settles down or you move them both


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Why do you feel you can't let your gelding mount her? If he's truly gelded, no chance of unwanted pregnancy... And if it is a real problem I'd move all your horses away from the stallion rather than keeping one in solitary.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I agree. Unless he is overly aggressive they'll soon figure out that things don't work and it'll pass. She may decide enough is enough and discourage it. I also think if there is no contact between the stallion and your mare she will eventually settle down into a routine as she gets used to her surroundings and her actions during her cycle will tone down some and may go back to being her usual.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^Things don't work?? My new gelding has been doing the deed with my mare & all seems to be working well enough for them both!

Years ago when my parents moved our (early gelded)donkey into a paddock with a Jenny, they were at it so much they wore the hair from his chest & her rump!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Mine did for a while and then gave it up. He'll still give chase every once in a bit but then he just lays his head over their back and sighs... I should have said gained no satisfaction from hormonally non functioning parts.


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

Is there not a possible issue with him "doing the deed" repeatedly causing an infection, or possible injury? I don't like her being alone, but I don't want to cause an issue with her health at her age.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

As non breeding/never bred horse he should not be carrying anything STD wise. Just like a woman can get bacterial vaginosous a mare could get a urinary tract infection or have an overpopulation of bacteria in her vaginal canal from his parts introducing bacteria from her outside parts (if she has messy poops) or his. If he isn't aggressive and the mechanics are working there should be no injury.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

cobra said:


> Is there not a possible issue with him "doing the deed" repeatedly causing an infection, or possible injury? I don't like her being alone, but I don't want to cause an issue with her health at her age.


 The injuries in situations like this tend come about from one party objecting to the attention - and that can change from day to day. I've had geldings who would kick out at mares that got too flirty around them and I've had mares that would welcome the attention when in heat but them flatten the poor gelding when he tried the same approach a few days later.


----------

